# Did Fedor show heart



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Or what??

I thought for sure that fight was over. Fedor managed to keep struggling until he got out. Too bad the ******* doctor made all his struggling worth squat. When Silva put in the **** choak and Fedor still managed to fight out of it?? That made me realize why Fedor is the shit.!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

You probably shouldnt have started this thread , its just another place where the Anti Fedor brigade can come and talk shit because they have meaningless lives themselves and someone's downfall makes them happy out of spite.

Yes he showed a lot of it , i wished he were able to continue and see if Bigfoot was able to win the fight outright and get the credit he deserved , but still he was impressive and it was bad swelling so right call.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey i honestly think fedor would have won in the third that is just me. But i taught hewas gonig to win. Plus i have seen crazier shit such as silva vs sonnen.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Say what you will about the man, but surviving those shots from the mount and the subsequent submission attempt is a solid display of heart no matter which way you slice it. I tip my hat to the man for that alone.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

It's not that he showed heart, it's just Mirgliotta was clearly either paid off or a huge Fedor fan.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

While the fight was close to being stopped Fedor showed intelligent defense and managed to gut himself out of an awful position, I'd call that a display of heart. I don't believe the doctor's decision was bad at all, Fedor was outclassed in the second round and his eye was a complete disaster. Look at the difference in it just at the halfway point of the round to the decision, it had swelled so quickly. There's a good chance his orbital was broken by one of those Donkey Kong strikes.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Hey i honestly think fedor would have won in the third that is just me. But i taught hewas gonig to win. Plus i have seen crazier shit such as silva vs sonnen.


I don't think you can just assume fedor was going to win. It's not like he was having much success before he took that vicious beating, and if it went to the ground, I highly doubt he could get up.

I thought fedor showed a ton of heart! And man that was a great fight! I'm not going to hate on the guy, but I am wondering if the dude can take the good with the bad.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I don't think you can just assume fedor was going to win. It's not like he was having much success before he took that vicious beating, and if it went to the ground, I highly doubt he could get up.
> 
> I thought fedor showed a ton of heart! And man that was a great fight! I'm not going to hate on the guy, but I am wondering if the dude can take the good with the bad.


hey all in all that is fedor. He has made a career of comebacks,fujita,rogers, randleman,etc. If he aint out he has a chance.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> It's not that he showed heart, it's just Mirgliotta was clearly either paid off or a huge Fedor fan.


I cant tell if you're trying to wind people up or you genuinely believe your own crap. :confused05:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> *I cant tell if you're trying to wind people up* or you genuinely believe your own crap. :confused05:


The only people I'm "wind"ing up are the ridiculous Fedor nuthuggers who can't accept that he lost, like yourself.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> hey all in all that is fedor. He has made a career of comebacks,fujita,rogers, randleman,etc. If he aint out he has a chance.


no doubt, I just think it was a puncher's chance. And that wasn't proving very fruitful before the beatdown.

I just think a lot of "fedor" fans will say "oh fedor would've beat the gassed silva" I'm not a fedor fan or hater, and I'm just calling it like I see it.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Fedor never gave up and I think many would have. I guess you could say he showed some skill not getting submitted, but Silva did seem to mount him pretty easy. That was a big size differential to overcome though. I think it could have been stopped but IMO the ref made the right call to let it go on, Fedor was actively trying to protect himself. Trying being the key word there.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I am a fedor fan , but if a fighter is not down there not out. Silva proved that to me in his fight vs sonnen.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I am a fedor fan , but if a fighter is not down there not out. Silva proved that to me in his fight vs sonnen.


I'm wouldn't disagree.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> The only people I'm "wind"ing up are the ridiculous Fedor nuthuggers who can't accept that he lost, like yourself.


FEDOR LOST we accept it "DAWG", to say someone has no heart especially when they have the option to tap, is a bit silly really mate and always easier to say from outside the cage.
Silva had a good fight and it was a justified stoppage but FEDOR should go down as a legend for what he's done for the sport.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Huge heart!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Fedor fought as valiantly as he could. Tough loss, but tell me WHO could have taken that much punishment and still got up. I'll tell right now 99% of the fighters would have gotten TKOed or submitted right there with a 280lbs on top pounding away with hammer fists. 

Big Foot is just too big. Sad day...but it was nice to see him give that much respects to "The Emperor." 

All reigns must come to an end...


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I was sad to see Fedor lose, it's never nice seeing a legend of the sport fading away 

Anyone see this picture by the way? 









Classy act from Barnett


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Fedor fought as valiantly as he could. Tough loss, but tell me WHO could have taken that much punishment and still got up. I'll tell right now 99% of the fighters would have gotten TKOed or submitted right there with a 280lbs on top pounding away with hammer fists.
> 
> Big Foot is just too big. Sad day...but it was nice to see him give that much respects to "The Emperor."
> 
> All reigns must come to an end...


I was honestly kind of scared thinking of a guy that big on top of me with his hand on my throat throwing blows to my face. I think most other fighters would have wanted a way out of there just because that is such a claustrophobic scenario to be in. Except not only do you feel like you cant move or breath, you also have big fists trying to hit you in your face. I certainly expect alot of fighters to have freaked out and tapped, or act more hurt then they are so the TKO gets called. I have so much respect for Fedor to fight through that especially since most other HW are alot bigger then he is. If i was a doctor i dont think there is a way in hell i would be able to get my self to call that fight after just witnessing that. After going through that 5min beating and doing EVERYTHING in your power to keep the fight going and get out of there. How the hell can you get yourself to just make it worth nothing?? Its like you put him in that 5min beating, watched him struggle with every ounce of his body and then just say "Ahh well good job not getting knocked out but you might as well have because im calling this fight off". 

Let the man go out on his Shield.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fedor deserves all the respect in the world because of what he did in that fight he showed a ton of heart by never giving up and to be honest I was not a Fedor Fan until watching that


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

fedor is the greatest heavyweight in MMA history. i respect the man so much more after that loss. he got a lyon heart. not many guys would be able to take such a beating like that... and still stand up ready to go


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I was honestly kind of scared thinking of a guy that big on top of me with his hand on my throat throwing blows to my face. I think most other fighters would have wanted a way out of there just because that is such a claustrophobic scenario to be in. Except not only do you feel like you cant move or breath, you also have big fists trying to hit you in your face. I certainly expect alot of fighters to have freaked out and tapped, or act more hurt then they are so the TKO gets called. I have so much respect for Fedor to fight through that especially since most other HW are alot bigger then he is. If i was a doctor i dont think there is a way in hell i would be able to get my self to call that fight after just witnessing that. After going through that 5min beating and doing EVERYTHING in your power to keep the fight going and get out of there. How the hell can you get yourself to just make it worth nothing?? Its like you put him in that 5min beating, watched him struggle with every ounce of his body and then just say "Ahh well good job not getting knocked out but you might as well have because im calling this fight off".
> 
> Let the man go out on his Shield.


I agree straight up. Didn't even see Dan ask Fedor/trainers/doctor to see if he wanted to continue. We all know what the answer would have been. Kinda glad he didn't call it off though in those tense moments. He may have lost, but his WILL was not broken. 

Fedor took everything he had in the top position, got flattened out with a RNC almost, somehow withstood the arm triangle choke, escaped the knee bar, and even put in his own submission. 

Yah I HATE the mount position. Glad I learned how to get out of it, but it's super tough when someone is pounding you and weighs that much. I wonder if he tried hip escaping or bumping and reverse. Again I think it was just too much weight. 

Not the results I expected or wanted to see. It's all on Overeem now. If Werdum beats em...forget about the SF tourney. All the favorites are gone. Who knows Barnett might win and end up testing for PEDs and shutting down SF. Then the entire roster gets absorbed into the UFC. Fedor comes back and becomes champ...haha! Wouldn't that be something...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess a slight difference to Lesnar's reactions when being dominated could be observed...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Lets face facts the sport has evolved, everyone knows it, Fedor was the last standing P4P name worthy talent of the old generation that used to play by different rules, used to compete against different types of fighter but not against good all round MMA fighters.

Its fitting that he was the last man standing in that respect because he was the best of the old generation and arguably is the man who set the benchmark for the next generation of good all round MMA fighters exceed.

This fight truly did symbol the passing of the touch, the rest of the old generation who Fedor stood above had already been surpassed so Fedor alone kept hold of that torch, it was not one man in Big Foot Silva who took that Torch from him, it was the next generation of fighters who needed to put the past behind them to make room for themselves to make there own mark in the sport.

Did Fedor show Heart? He gave nothing else but.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> The only people I'm "wind"ing up are the ridiculous Fedor nuthuggers who can't accept that he lost, like yourself.


I keep waiting for you to go back to the sherdog forums or get banned... 

Id prefer :bye02:

It was a lot of heart but Silva is not a serious top ten fighter IMO, I think a lot has changed and Fedor is losing so much size to a lot of the guys now I think it changes how he needs to fight.



tommydaone said:


> I was sad to see Fedor lose, it's never nice seeing a legend of the sport fading away
> 
> Anyone see this picture by the way?
> 
> ...


Well they have become very close friends over the years.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not going to say Fedor was going to make an epic third round come back, but it was possible. Silva was slowing, Fedor's still had the will to continue, anything could have happened. It was a garbage stoppage and I'm not even a Fedor fan. 

Either way I still don't see why hes getting crapped on so much. The man himself has never spoken with such arrogance to deserve it and this is only the third loss of his entire career. Which just happens to be another controversial stoppage. Everyone loses.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm not going to say Fedor was going to make an epic third round come back, but it was possible. Silva was slowing, Fedor's still had the will to continue, anything could have happened. It was a garbage stoppage and I'm not even a Fedor fan.
> 
> Either way I still don't see why hes getting crapped on so much. The man himself has never spoken with such arrogance to deserve it and this is only the third loss of his entire career. Which just happens to be another controversial stoppage. Everyone loses.


Wile I agree he "could" have came in and won the third and Silva was slowing down, *That was not a garbage stoppage*. His eye was closed and he had taken a lot of damage, I think he could have gone on but there was enough damage there to justify stopping the fight, that was not a 'BAD CALL" it was a safe call and I cant argue with keeping the fighters safe.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm not going to say Fedor was going to make an epic third round come back, but it was possible. Silva was slowing, Fedor's still had the will to continue, anything could have happened. It was a garbage stoppage and I'm not even a Fedor fan.
> 
> Either way I still don't see why hes getting crapped on so much. The man himself has never spoken with such arrogance to deserve it and this is only the third loss of his entire career. Which just happens to be another controversial stoppage. Everyone loses.


A very regrettable stoppage with all Fedor endured to make it through the round. It was a doctor's stoppage and no doctor is going to, or should let a fighter continue with that much damage to an eye. I am sure Fedor would have, if they let him though.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I dont know what Doctor stopped it but he better watch his back with the Russian Mafia...

But Fedors eye was completely shut, and the dude has a whole country of pressure on his back, and showed amazing heart, i thought he was just going to go to sleep, and was amazed when i saw him make it out of it, then surviving that Full Mount position and prevented a KO that would of happened to 90% of fighters.

I was so happy when he made it out of that second round, and even with one eye shut and one eye open, i think he still could of pulled something crazy... If anyone could it would be Fedor...

Even if the stoppage has some justification to it, it was the worst thing to see... I mean its Fedor... Just let him do his magic....


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Or what??
> 
> I thought for sure that fight was over. Fedor managed to keep struggling until he got out. Too bad the ******* doctor made all his struggling worth squat. When Silva put in the **** choak and Fedor still managed to fight out of it?? That made me realize why Fedor is the shit.!



Fedor has already cemented his legacy.

There were already whispers before this fight of him retiring.

Fighter's are technically better.

He just doesn't seem into it anymore. With age, comes fatigue.

His body and style does not help either.

He has taken enough punishment.

Long live 'The Last Emperor'.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He did showed heart :thumbsup: and not just a little bit!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Fedors eye did look bad but it looked just the same as Josh kos from the GSP fight yet the docs let him fight 4more rounds with it! Maybe it was the fact he took a big beating on the ground and that it could happen again in the 3rd? who knows i didnt like it


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

slapshot said:


> I keep waiting for you to go back to the sherdog forums or get banned...
> 
> Id prefer :bye02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Toroian said:


> Fedors eye did look bad but it looked just the same as Josh kos from the GSP fight yet the docs let him fight 4more rounds with it! Maybe it was the fact he took a big beating on the ground and that it could happen again in the 3rd? who knows i didnt like it


That is a good point. I remember the doctor asking Kos if he wanted to continue. They should have done the same. Silva was tiring out and knowing Fedor he would go down swinging hard! 

Seriously why stop the fight in the beginning of the third round when you could have ended it in the 2nd. Fedor fought through all that and they didn't allow him to continue. Felt like they kinda robbed em of his dignity in some aspects.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> The only people I'm "wind"ing up are the ridiculous Fedor nuthuggers who can't accept that he lost, like yourself.


I accepted the loss and have now moved on , from your posts and sig i clearly see you have some sort of fetish to hate Fedor and havent moved on yet sad little man arent you.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> I accepted the loss and have now moved on , from *your posts and sig* i clearly see you have some sort of fetish to hate Fedor and havent moved on yet sad little man arent you.





> No matter what happens i will always support THE LAST EMPEROR.raise01:


herp derp

I only posted one thing about Fedor today, everything else was last night. You, on the otherhand, are still trying your best to defend Fedor in almost every post you make. The only one with a strange fetish here is yourself. 

He lost. Get over it.


----------

